# CM Punk Pipe Bomb...



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

last night Cm PUNK shoot promo was great and what he said about current state of WWE and guys like Cena-Bryan-Tyson Kid-Little jimmy-Brodus Clay-Hulk Hogan..ect was spot on.

i like when Punk said "there is a glass ceiling and nobody is allowed to break it." which is damn true...nobody can pass Cena and everything have to stop for Cena. for 1 year now Bryan still hang around midcard and tag team instead on Main Event....they Pick Sheamus over Bryan and look at Smackdown right now, it require Cena-Punk over on smackdown. 



btw..no Rock/punk discussion in here but strictly on PUNK shoot/pipe bomb promo last night.


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

IT could have been better if that was all. Having to endure about 10 minutes of crowd bashing killed it though. Dwayne could have come out sooner anyway. The crowd bashing went on even during his promo. Just a bit excessive for a heel trying to get heat.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

after last night fans love him even more with that promo...WWE tried really hard. 

anyone got idea what he said during commercial break?


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

As I said in another thread....

If guys like Tyson Kidd were given more of the spotlight and favourable booking, do you think pro wrestling in general would have reached the heights as it did during the Golden and Attitude Era? I don't think so.

There's a reason why people only stopped yawning at D Bryan's direction when he finally started making an effort to have a personality.

And as usual, Punk was spouting the kind of IWC-riffic BS that would've gotten Vinnie Mac bankrupt many times before.

You guys are basically praising a bunch of make believe points he made that would have still stuck pro wrestling to being a carnival sideshow act, and not the character based global-recognized brand that guys Vince, Hogan, SCSA and The Rock turned it into.


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

Like I said in the stickied thread about the promo, Punk was just trying more heat on himself to make sure The Rock didn't get boo'd.



Felpent said:


> Pretty awesome promo at the end to close the show. Loved it, so far this feud is good. However I thought Punk was kinda held back on the mic once the rock came out, and probably was told to get as much heat as possible before by using Flair, Shawn and Edge's legitimate retirement deal, which normally WWE wouldn't do. It seemed like they were a bit scared that the people would boo the rock since he's getting a title shot directly despite being a part-timer, and wanted to make sure Punk had no support. That explains the long ass rant from Punk before the confrontation. Pretty smart and it worked.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

real sport? they can be fake as WWE in term of predetermined... UFC? it was real and the winner may be not.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

apokalypse said:


> anyone got idea what he said during commercial break?


dwayne....asskisser.....I AM BEST IN THE WORLD...


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I loved it when he spoke truth about Tyson Kidd. He's been better than most of the roster on NXT, yet Santino gets TV time with his ridiculous walk and shitty wrestling.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Its true what he said about Daniel "Ratings" Bryan.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

mrmacman said:


> dwayne....asskisser.....I AM BEST IN THE WORLD...


you forgot disrespect/ed.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Looking forward to this promo, I've not seen it yet as i'm at work.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

blur said:


> I loved it when he spoke truth about Tyson Kidd. He's been better than most of the roster on NXT, yet Santino gets TV time with his ridiculous walk and shitty wrestling.


You know why that is? Because Santino's over, which Tyson Kidd has never been for a day in his life. I hate Santino as much as the next guy, but Kidd's situation is his own fault.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Smif-N-Wessun said:


> You know why that is? *Because Santino's over*, which Tyson Kidd has never been for a day in his life. I hate Santino as much as the next guy, but Kidd's situation is his own fault.


You know why he's over? Because WWE made him a character and booked him correctly. They just gotta do the same with Kidd but they don't care.


----------



## mobyomen (May 3, 2007)

Do you think Punk no sold the first rock bottom or was he meant to look tough after taking it. One would think Rock would rock bottom Punk and leave him there out cold on the canvas. But instead Punk rolled out of the ring and 15 seconds later he was on his feet. No sell? Planned?


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

"there is a glass ceiling and nobody is allowed to break it."

Stone Cold's music hits... That would've been awesome.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Good promo even if Punk was trying a bit too hard for a 'Cane Dewey' moment, which by the end just turned into "youre all losers, Im a winner, please boo me".
The pipebombs were a sham though,Tyson Kidd being held down? lol, the only way the crowd would even give a crap about him at this stage is if he had a DB style catchphrase or a Brodus style comedy gimmick.


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

blur said:


> I loved it when he spoke truth about Tyson Kidd. He's been better than most of the roster on NXT, yet Santino gets TV time with his ridiculous walk and shitty wrestling.


Santino is a good worker, and not everything in wrestling has to be serious.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh yes cause in a perfect world we'd have serious wrestling and there would be no fun characters, no comedy characters, nothing like that. Everyone would be considered legit athletes and everyone would be showing of their wrestling ability. Actually, such a world does exist and Punk (I don't know if he truly believes the crap that he says bout breaking the class ceiling and what not) should be lucky WWE hadn't sent him back to that boring world. 

But oh well most of the IWC will never understand whatb pro wrestling is truly about because they see things more with a "critical eye" and a guy like Santino who entertains the masses and puts asses in seats has no place in pro wrestling because he isn't serious enough. He doesn't walk down to the ring with a serious face and he doesn't wrestling seriously. Therefore, he sucks. That's IWC thinking right there.

Tyson Kidd is anoter lucky chap who should thank God he still has a job with the WWE. I'm a Tyson Kidd fan. Love his matches. But that's all there is to him. A good match. And putting on good matches doesn't mean you're supposed to be world champion. 

You look back at the territory days. One of the most popular workers (wrestlers) of all time, a guy who put asses in seats, none other than Junkyard Dog. Sure by IWC definition he wasn't a good wrestler but he sure as hell was entertaining. He knew how to get the fans involved and make everyone have a good time. The whole idea of pushing guys with charisma, personality, yadda, yadda, yadda, isn't something that began with the WWE and is only synonymous with the WWE, it's how the wrestling business worked from day one. The guys who were the greatest wrestlers and they're only purpose in life was to have a 'good match' were nothing but jobbers used to elevate those who did have personality and charisma and yadda, yadda, yadda.

Yet somehow, someway along the line wrestling fans and pro wrestlers themselves got this idea that in order to be a great wrestler you need to be just that, a 'great wrestler'. You need to dedicate more time to learning moves rather than developing a character and cutting promos. And somehow, wrestling fans believe this.

And I love how people say Santino is over because WWE made him a character and booked him properly. You could be given the best damn character and if you yourself don't have the charisma, and you can't dig deep enough to channel the energy it requires to pull off such a character then you could still flop. Again, another problem with pro wrestling. Blame the guys in the back. "Oh I've been sitting here for 3 years now and no one in creative has given be a shot at the IC title yet, all they've given me is a bunch of 5 minute matches" The problem is, guys think the key to getting over is showing off their wrestling ability and their moves. While it may awe the audience (for 5 seconds) it certainly doesn't awe the people backstage.


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

spezzano2311 said:


> "there is a glass ceiling and nobody is allowed to break it."
> 
> Stone Cold's music hits... That would've been awesome.


I think this was the reason for him saying it. it seems as he will lose the title to the Rock and face SCSA at WM. so this was already an intro to that.


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

I loved the shoot and it was really great, but somehow in the middle he just started to repeat himself, and so it was not that epic, as it could have been, but still great.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

apokalypse said:


> last night Cm PUNK shoot promo was great and what he said about current state of WWE and guys like Cena-Bryan-Tyson Kid-Little jimmy-Brodus Clay-Hulk Hogan..ect was spot on.
> 
> i like when Punk said "there is a glass ceiling and nobody is allowed to break it." which is damn true...nobody can pass Cena and everything have to stop for Cena. for 1 year now Bryan still hang around midcard and tag team instead on Main Event....they Pick Sheamus over Bryan and look at Smackdown right now, it require Cena-Punk over on smackdown.
> 
> ...


Did you really miss the part where Punk said he was just saying that stuff to play up his rebel character and was using it as an example of how he worked marks like you? wow people are dense


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

The promo was simply amazing. Yes, we all know that WWE is all scripted, but Punk is offering something that the others can't which is brutal honesty. What he said last night is the mirror of most fans opinion. CM Punk is indeed the best in the world.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Smif-N-Wessun said:


> You know why that is? Because Santino's over, which Tyson Kidd has never been for a day in his life. I hate Santino as much as the next guy, but Kidd's situation is his own fault.


Actually, Tyson Kidd is over... You just wouldn't know because you never see him. He gets reactions every time he wrestles.


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> What he said last night is the mirror of most fans opinion. CM Punk is indeed the best in the world.


in that respect he is absolutely right.
i also enjoyed the way the rock paid tribute for punk being one of the most creative characters in the history of this sport.
that is also true, and punk is indedd the best in the world.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Dunk20 said:


> The promo was simply amazing. Yes, we all know that WWE is all scripted, but Punk is offering something that the others can't which is brutal honesty. What he said last night is the mirror of most fans opinion. CM Punk is indeed the best in the world.


Punk admited he said those things to play up his rebel character to get pouplar and make money. Do you people honestly not understand that he was explaining to you his voice of the voiceless crap was just a ploy to make him money, and his way of breaking the glass ceiling. Punk's character told you people he worked you to get over and make money and you're still being worked after he told you it was a work this is priceless.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

jcmmnx said:


> Punk admited he said those things to play up his rebel character to get pouplar and make money. Do you people honestly not understand that he was explaining to you his voice of the voiceless crap was just a ploy to make him money, and his way of breaking the glass ceiling. Punk's character told you people he worked you to get over and make money and you're still being worked after he told you it was a work this is priceless.


Who cares is intent, as long as he keeps entertaining I am more than happy. At least he has something to say unlike Cena.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I'm gunna have to go back and watch DAT promo again to compare to last night but WOW, I really loved last night's. Especially the way he took a shot at Bruno Sammartino, somebody who no current pro-wrestler in his prime would dare take a shot at.*


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Dunk20 said:


> Who cares is intent, as long as he keeps entertaining I am more than happy. At least he has something to say unlike Cena.


You no likes the poopy jokes? Punk is great on the mic always has been since I first saw him in ROH.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

apokalypse said:


> anyone got idea what he said during commercial break?


Apparently nothing. He got a chair and sat in the ring in silence for the entire break while the fans booed.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

jcmmnx said:


> You no likes the poopy jokes? Punk is great on the mic always has been since I first saw him in ROH.


I don't get your reply. Ofcourse he was always great on the mic, *in my opinion* the best. I liked the poopy jokes as well, The Rock is amazing. The promo was great. Maybe I misread your first comment and thought you were actually bashing Punk, my bad.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

So a lame ass Punk promo in which he criticizes the factors that made pro wrestling a world wide phenomena gets critical praise around here? Wow, who didn't see that coming? fpalm


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hawksea said:


> So a lame ass Punk promo in which he criticizes the factors that made pro wrestling a world wide phenomena gets critical praise around here? Wow, who didn't see that coming? fpalm


You seem to have taken the promo literally, I guess Punk is just that good at his job.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

The promo was a brilliant heel promo. I don't think people should necessarily take what he said as truthful because the business works with gimmicks and drawing power. Punk basically insulted the people because they prefer to keep watching the same stuff over and over, and don't like trying new things or they reject something interesting. So he basically insulted the reason most people watch WWE. It was a unique heel promo that is for sure.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Hawksea said:


> As I said in another thread....
> 
> If guys like Tyson Kidd were given more of the spotlight and favourable booking, do you think pro wrestling in general would have reached the heights as it did during the Golden and Attitude Era? I don't think so.
> 
> ...


Exactly and they just don't see it.

It shows how crap the show has become that all you need to do is run off a list of wrestlers from the past and ones who are below the mid-card and for some that = quality promo. Really that is all you have to do?

The thing that makes it worse is the whole point of what Punk said was to say how WWE does not give people a chance and talent does not make it to the top. Of all the people on the roster to do the whole unfair speech having the champion of 400+ days and a guy who has not lost at a ppv in nearly a year and a half do it is just fucking wrong. Right now Punk is more like Hogan then Cena. He of all people should not be up there talking about other guys.....


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

shought321 said:


> You seem to have taken the promo literally, I guess Punk is just that good at his job.


I'm sorry but you're not even doing your job properly when you keep cutting promos from non-kayfabe POV which was more half of the points he made in his pre-Rock entrance rant.

Old school Rock owned the stick while ALWAYS staying in character.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

I wonder how the boss feels about those promos.He knows they are somewhat true , it was the unspoken truth for quite a while but he must be quite butthurt about it.This is behind the scenes after all , and on live TV ? hm...


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Falkono said:


> Exactly and they just don't see it.
> 
> It shows how crap the show has become that all you need to do is run off a list of wrestlers from the past and ones who are below the mid-card and for some that = quality promo. Really that is all you have to do?
> 
> The thing that makes it worse is the whole point of what Punk said was to say how WWE does not give people a chance and talent does not make it to the top. *Of all the people on the roster to do the whole unfair speech having the champion of 400+ days and a guy who has not lost at a ppv in nearly a year and a half do it is just fucking wrong*. Right now Punk is more like Hogan then Cena. He of all people should not be up there talking about other guys.....


Agreed. A guy who was cannoned through the ceiling all the way into the moon suddenly talks glass they aren't allowed to break? I don't know if it's selective memory or he's a fraudulent straight edge practicer.

It's not the brass' fault you can't do anything in the air when they cannoned you up there.

What a cookie puss.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

I enjoyed it cause it was something fresh for Punk, but by the end of it i just thought the repeated shots at the crowd and the whole idea of the shoot was bad. It was shooting for the sake of shooting, he had no real reason to shoot. He said he doesn't want to appeal to the crowd but never really gave a reason why, he just basically explained how WWE works and complained about it, but never really explained how there is anything wrong with it. Basically, he just did what the IWC does everyday, shoot for no reason, and that appeals to the majority of IWC but IMO it wasn't that good. His shoot promo in 2011 actually had some base. Back then it was something fresh and completely out of the blue, and it was the perfect time for Punk to shoot about something like that, he had real reasons to complain and he basically brought out why he was so annoyed and leaving WWE. Now why is he complaining? Just to complain and get some attention. 

What they should do, is get some fresh material for this Rock/Punk feud or it won't work. You can't just make every top feud a shooting massacre, there needs to be a STORYLINE. This is why Rock vs Cena failed, pointless shooting every week and no storyline. As someone else mentioned, has WWE lost the art of pro wrestling? It's like they've forgotten how to freshen things up and be creative, throwing in shoots to make it look intense is a cheap act. Specially cause it just doesn't deliver, you can see that the guys in the ring are acting to hard to make it look intense when they have no real material to go with it (IMO that was the case with Punk/Rock).

Now don't get me wrong, i enjoyed it, but i'm just not liking the idea of the pointless shooting.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Hawksea said:


> Agreed. A guy who was cannoned through the ceiling all the way into the moon suddenly talks glass they aren't allowed to break? I don't know if it's selective memory or he's a fraudulent straight edge practicer.
> 
> It's not the brass' fault you can't do anything in the air when they cannoned you up there.
> 
> What a cookie puss.


He's a heel that's against the establishment. He said straight out in the promo that he had cashed in, but as a heel with an inflated ego he's never happy with what he's getting. While things he said might be true every single thing made sense for his character to say. It wasn't even close to being the kind of shoot he made in 2011.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Punk's at his best when he's speaking truth. Comments about the guys like Bryan / Kidd are truthful, he meant them, and he delivers with such conviction when that happens.

When he's trying to be generic WWE heel, it seems so much more contrived. 

Last night he was very good, overall


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Very good promo from Punk and I found him better then the Rock last night. Rock was better then he was in his feud with Cena but cookiepuss? Really? Funny how most of the people moaning about it are the same punk haters and trolls.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Punk did something very few in today's wrestling can do.

He argued against the causal fans AND smart fans, two polar opposite sides, with reason, passion, and purpose.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I love all CM Punk's promo this guy really knows how to cut a promo when hes a face or a heel. When he mentioned why little jimmy got more air time than Tyson Kidd I marked out as really Tyson Kidd should be the one getting air time as hes an incredible wrestler but no management seem to not want to push him. CM Punk really is awesome on the mic and I love it


----------



## BillyKidman (Jan 3, 2012)

Falkono said:


> Of all the people on the roster to do the whole unfair speech having the champion of 400+ days and a guy who has not lost at a ppv in nearly a year and a half do it is just fucking wrong. Right now Punk is more like Hogan then Cena. He of all people should not be up there talking about other guys.....


That's just it! Despite being the champion for so long, he isn't the top guy of the company. Cena is. And he lost to the Rock at WM, he got beat to a pulp by Lesnar, he was the first to cash in his MitB-contract and lose, he lost to Punk a number of times and he lost the match (that he didn't even deserve to be in) for Ziggler's MitB-briefcase. Despite having awesome matches with Bryan, Ziggler, Jericho, hell even with Henry, Punk hasn't been in the main-event of a PPV without Cena being a part of it too (except for the last few, where he got booked like a freaking wimp). 

I'd rather be the top guy of the company, closing every PPV, being on every poster and what not, than being a record-time holder of a championship that doesn't mean shit.

What Punk said about Bryan, Kidd and Brodus, was true in a sense. Bryan could be a much bigger deal if they let him be who and what he wants to be (just as Benoit could've been much much bigger than he was, even though he was booked as a real submission wrestler everyone was afraid of). The Funkasaurus-gimmick was funny for a few weeks, I'll give them that. But it will take a very very long time to change his charactar, so he can be the monster he was supposed to be. 

Some people here say you have to get yourself over. But guys like Cena or Orton didn't get over all by themselves. Orton got pushed to the moon. Cena almost beat Angle in his first match, and got onscreen support by Taker. He got a bigger push on his first tv-appearance than most superstars get in their whole career. 

Punk got cheered like crazy at SS'06 (I think), yet he didn't get pushed like a Cena or an Orton (he used this example in his promo with HHH). Just like Bryan got himself over (despite his booking), yet they completely buried him by losing to Sheamus at WM. It's that kinda stuff that gets under his skin.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

It was phenomenal promo in its honesty & intent. He once again blended kayfabe and shoots in an interesting way. Bashing the crowd (both casual & smark) as well as the company is pretty ambitious but he did it very well.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Just watched it. Punk delivered truth, while Rock delivers 5 year old lines.


----------



## Sam Knight (Oct 22, 2012)

Both were awesome,CM Punk's God line was epic,Rock's intensity was incredible,CM Punk did get stale in the pre Rock segment but Rock freshened the segment once he entered,although I am not a big fan of Rock's cookie puss,it wasn't as bad as IWC marks are claiming.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh, and to some of you guys, he's a fucking snake. What the fuck did you expect was the endgame result?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

He's not speaking the truth. He's speaking solely thru his own view point and how sees the industry.

It's nothing more than catering to a percentage of the audience that are moveset perverts. Don't care how lame and boring the guy is outside of the ring and absolutely reject anyone that actually looks the part or has muscles.

It's a view point Triple H destroyed when he was fueding with Punk but Rock has alot more class than to do that. Call the guy delusional make a small jab about how his revolution couldn't sell an ice cream bar and still let Punk shine because his view point does represent a percentage of wrestling.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

RKO920 said:


> Just watched it. Punk delivered truth, while Rock delivers 5 year old lines.


Rock delivers the highest buy rates which is why he's been brought in to sell Wrestle Mania for 3 straight years while Punk wrestles on the undercard.



Dunk20 said:


> I don't get your reply. Ofcourse he was always great on the mic, *in my opinion* the best. I liked the poopy jokes as well, The Rock is amazing. The promo was great. Maybe I misread your first comment and thought you were actually bashing Punk, my bad.


I'm bashing people who don't understand that Punk told you he said that shooty pipebomb stuff just to get over as the rebel character the fans love. He was telling the smarks he used material he knew they'd mark out for just to get himself over, and they still don't get it he's heeling on them:mancini2.



GillbergReturns said:


> He's not speaking the truth. He's speaking solely thru his own view point and how sees the industry.
> 
> It's nothing more than catering to a percentage of the audience that are moveset perverts. Don't care how lame and boring the guy is outside of the ring and absolutely reject anyone that actually looks the part or has muscles.
> 
> It's a view point Triple H destroyed when he was fueding with Punk but Rock has alot more class than to do that. Call the guy delusional make a small jab about how his revolution couldn't sell an ice cream bar and still let Punk shine because his view point does represent a percentage of wrestling.


Because Rock is a pro and HHH is a selfish insecure prick that's why Rock doesn't "destroy" any of the stuff that makes Punk's character what it is.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

The length of the promo was not his fault in my opinion.

He came out at 10:43 PM.

It was stalling for time.

It seems to me WWE overestimated the time they would need and then had too much time to kill. The Show/Kofi match could have went longer. That's probably the place where they messed the time up.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

jcmmnx said:


> Because Rock is a pro and HHH is a selfish insecure prick that's why Rock doesn't "destroy" any of the stuff that makes Punk's character what it is.


I agree. Punk's character is one of the most fascinating things wrestling has seen over the past 20 years. What he's saying absolutely his truth to it too, but wrestling is not black and white. Everyone has different tastes and enjoys certain elemants of the industry more than others. Take Tyson Kidd. One person is going to see a work horse delivering the best match of the night and someone else is going to see a bland guy with a bad haircut. It's not up to Punk or the IWC to decide whose right. We all have ceilings and it's not always fair. Spike Dudley could be best wrestler in the world ain't nothing going to change the fact that he's Spike Dudley.


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> I agree. Punk's character is one of the most fascinating things wrestling has seen over the past 20 years. What he's saying absolutely his truth to it too, but wrestling is not black and white. Everyone has different tastes and enjoys certain elemants of the industry more than others. Take Tyson Kidd. One person is going to see a work horse delivering the best match of the night and someone else is going to see a bland guy with a bad haircut. It's not up to Punk or the IWC to decide whose right. We all have ceilings and it's not always fair. * Spike Dudley could be best wrestler in the world ain't nothing going to change the fact that he's Spike Dudley.*


if spike dudley was the best wrestler in the world, that would have changed everything, especially the perception of what he is. but enough of smart-assing. 

i think that with the right booking, tyson kidd could be something special, despite his size.
not to forget even rey mysterio became champ. 
i dont think that in the modern era of wrestling the size of the wrestler should matter, it should be his skills, and i am not just talking about in-ring skills.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

apokalypse said:


> last night Cm PUNK shoot promo was great


:ti

Stopped reading right there. Seriously.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

Has anyone realized that Punk has to feud with guys who are bigger stars than he is, in order to be relevant? I am not saying that the guy is not an amazing talent, but it is actually hard to care about him if he is not feuding with someone bigger. For example, last night was the first time since his feud with Cena for Night of Champions, that I actually cared about Punk. Like Rock said, Punk did not reject us, we rejected him whether we realize it or not.

Cena could feud with someone like Dolph Ziggler, Big Show, Johnny Ace, R Truth, Wade Barrett, etc. we would still care.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

It was fucking horrible. Ceaseless vanilla boredom.


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

Hawksea said:


> As I said in another thread....
> 
> If guys like Tyson Kidd were given more of the spotlight and favourable booking, do you think pro wrestling in general would have reached the heights as it did during the Golden and Attitude Era? I don't think so.
> 
> ...


Bingo. One of my favorite promo's of all time, but what he said wasn't true (or his criticisms weren't actually things that would help wrestling, if you wanna put it that way). Just like when John Cena calls Punk fake, and says Punk didn't change wrestling: perfect thing for Cena to say, but not true.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Elijah89 said:


> Has anyone realized that Punk has to feud with guys who are bigger stars than he is, in order to be relevant? I am not saying that the guy is not an amazing talent, but it is actually hard to care about him if he is not feuding with someone bigger. For example, last night was the first time since his feud with Cena for Night of Champions, that I actually cared about Punk. Like Rock said, Punk did not reject us, we rejected him whether we realize it or not.
> 
> Cena could feud with someone like Dolph Ziggler, Big Show, Johnny Ace, R Truth, Wade Barrett, etc. we would still care.


Big difference here if you fail to notice is that CM Punk is working as a heel while Cena is the face. Also the fact that CM Punk is the reigning champion obviously weights in the fact that the top talents are the ones who should feud with him.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Brodus Clay is not particularly talented. He's lucky to be on television at all.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Stanford said:


> Brodus Clay is not particularly talented. He's lucky to be on television at all.


CM Punk would be jobbing on heat in 2000.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

SimbaTGO said:


> if spike dudley was the best wrestler in the world, that would have changed everything, especially the perception of what he is. but enough of smart-assing.
> 
> i think that with the right booking, tyson kidd could be something special, despite his size.
> not to forget even rey mysterio became champ.
> i dont think that in the modern era of wrestling the size of the wrestler should matter, it should be his skills, and i am not just talking about in-ring skills.


I used Spike Dudley because he has the worse look ever for a WWE Superstar but I think a better example would be Christian. Amazing in the ring, amazing promo skills but even the IWC understands that looks and believability matter. It doesn't matter how fantastic Rhyno is in the ring he can never be Goldberg. No more booking in the world can do it.

Wrestling goes beyond mat skills and goes beyond promo skills too.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Elijah89 said:


> *Has anyone realized that Punk has to feud with guys who are bigger stars than he is, in order to be relevant? *


*Please define what being relevant is...because if you're saying he wasn't relevant 30 minutes earlier when he was facing Ryback in a TLC match for the WWE title or you're telling me that Ryback is a bigger star then you frankly don't know what you're talking about.

If you're being talked about, you're relevant. Punk's always being spoken about, even years ago when fans were complaining because he was on the undercard of Mania facing Orton. Even further back, when he came out as one of Cena's prop guys during Cena's entrance and people were talking about Punk but none of the other guys used in the stunt.*


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

roadkill_ said:


> CM Punk would be jobbing on heat in 2000.


Spit it out, man. Say what you mean.


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> I used Spike Dudley because he has the worse look ever for a WWE Superstar but I think a better example would be Christian. Amazing in the ring, amazing promo skills but even the IWC understands that looks and believability matter. It doesn't matter how fantastic Rhyno is in the ring he can never be Goldberg. No more booking in the world can do it.
> 
> Wrestling goes beyond mat skills and goes beyond promo skills too.


sure, everything needs his time. and i believe that the right circumstances can be created to let tyson kidd be one of the top guys.
it is also true he needs some character built-up and some mic-skills practice.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Elijah89 said:


> Has anyone realized that Punk has to feud with guys who are bigger stars than he is, in order to be relevant? I am not saying that the guy is not an amazing talent, but it is actually hard to care about him if he is not feuding with someone bigger. For example, last night was the first time since his feud with Cena for Night of Champions, that I actually cared about Punk. Like Rock said, Punk did not reject us, we rejected him whether we realize it or not.
> 
> Cena could feud with someone like Dolph Ziggler, Big Show, Johnny Ace, R Truth, Wade Barrett, etc. we would still care.


Punk's character is pretty much I'm more talented than you in every aspect of wrestling but because of my looks/ size I get overlooked. It works great against the establishment but not so much against anyone else.

Cena's character is what it is. You either like or you don't but it's not something he has to adapt to the opponent.


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

"Brodus has to put his hands on your ugly dancing children" that had me in stiches. Punk is legendary.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Was definitely one of the best promos Punk has done in a long while, perhaps ever. My review of this weeks Raw in the Raw discussion thread pretty much analyzes what I thought.


----------



## utrex (Feb 26, 2007)

I think Cm Punk's speech reflect Vice's resentment of how people thinking todays
i love Punk's emotions he was acting such like a psycho


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Awesome promo. Nothing else to really say. Punk is great.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

If Punk was in AE with the same shtick as now,he's be saying how awesome Gangrel was and how WWF is holding him down.


----------



## TheShield (Dec 2, 2012)

I really dont understand what the haters want to see in a promo.

The product is a watered down PG product full of scripted auto cue reading and lifeless feuds. Or you get a guy pointing out legit deep-rooted problems in the WWE in an amazing promo. It hard to disagree that it was amazing because if you look back over the last 8 years there is little if anything that has come close to it. The whole point is we want to see something that feels real, something with passion something with aggression and something that feels like it came from a previous era.

Im unbiased if I thought The Rock owned CM Punk last night I would put my hands up and honestly admit it but in my opinion he didn't come close to CM Punk. Dont get me wrong what The Rock did was great and added to this been one of the greatest feuds in recent history. I just dont understand how you can favor someone who instead of getting real and trying to verbally beat CM Punk you instead get The Rock doing his usual school yard jokes and trying to make another catchphrase trend on twitter.

Aggression and honesty or Trending Catchphrases.

Jim Ross, Mick Foley, Kevin Nash and Roddy Piper disagree with you.

The worst thing about Punk haters is their inability to put blind hatred aside and take their rose tinted glasses off and aknowledge when something truly great happens. We are fed scraps in this era and moments like last night should be motivation for us to keep watching the product.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

One of the best promos ever , made the rock seem insignificant , and I am a big rock fan .Unbelievable....


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 8, 2013)

I would have to agree. I loved how the crowd was completely doing what he knew they would do, by cheering when he mentions they're city, and booing when he mentions the masses do not like. It was very entertaining!


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

that promo was nothing new, he already said the same thing about guys being hold down, so didn't impress me. Seriously, he sould stop cutting this kind of promos. It sound too serious and not entertaining at all. And there is nothing creative about that. It's too easy to say what said if you're allowed to say it.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

I didn't really see how this was a shoot or even worked shoot, it was a straight up heel promo IMHO.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

Well, I thought it was awesome. Good raw overall. I've been looking forward to Rock V Punk.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

Its was fcking great. Is there a video of it? I wanna re watch it


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 8, 2013)

It wasnt about guys being held down, it was about the guys who are pushed. Its a popular contest in the WWE. The good wrestlers, and promo cutters are the ones who are suppressed by the gimmick acts.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

apokalypse said:


> after last night fans love him even more with that promo...WWE tried really hard.
> 
> anyone got idea what he said during commercial break?


I was there. During commercial break he brought a chair in the ring and just sat there, making faces at the crowd n shit


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

fulcizombie said:


> One of the best promos ever , made the rock seem insignificant , and I am a big rock fan .Unbelievable....


All Punk said to the Rock was I'm gonna kick your ass. How seriously are we supposed to take that after Punk has weasled his way out of losses 3 times to Ryback. Rock deserves an Oscar for not laughing at Punk when he was trying to act tough.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

It wasn't a shoot. Not really. It was a fantastic promo though, even if he did contradict himself in parts. Him addressing the glass ceiling was perfect, as I was waiting for him to do that when he started feuding with Cena again, but it never happened. They simply turned him into a chickenshit heel.


----------



## Onekrazyrican (Nov 19, 2011)

Rawa like this last one is what kinda keeps me watching. It makes me feel like im not just watching a kids show and they aknowledge there are some grown ass people still watching.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

cm punk and the rock were both brilliant last night best segment since punks original pipe bomb


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

This is how great a heel Punk can be when he has a equally good opponent.

In his heel reign hes had to feud with the non selling of moves and promos goofball in supercena and a neanderthal who cant utter more then 3 words without excessive facial gurning.

This was a great Heel Promo and the best Heel/Face standoff there has been in a the last couple of years. Cant wait to see how this builds


----------



## chambillgame (Oct 20, 2008)

Punk's delivery was okay, as usual, but he sounded like a mark yet again, and the context of his promo was absolutely rotten, so much it made me pound my head. He, once again, buries the company he works in and his co-workers... ON AIR. Save that for your RF shoot or something, I don't need to hear that on RAW. He talks about how someone like Tyson Kidd isn't positioned in a better place despite being a "workhorse." You know who else is a workhorse? Hardcore Holly, and John Cena. The difference between the two is that John Cena generates revenue. I'm sure Scotty 2 Holly worked very hard too, let's make him world champion! Working hard doesn't mean SHIT. And nobody deserves anything in a business that the promoter decides who holds what championship. That's why Punk is a mark.

The shot he took at Hogan made him look like one of those backyard CZW wrestling marks that hate legends. Hogan had it easy? I bet Punk didn't know Hogan got his leg broken the first day he walked into this business. Hogan paid his dues. Punk put over TLC matches. TLC, as good as some of them were, are TRASH MATCHES. Jim Cornette said it best, back then they were selling matches where wrestlers looked like they hurt each other, but really didn't. Now wrestlers are hurting each other for real, but the matches are still not selling.

Punk said he wrestled rough matches on free television. Ha, that just shows he is a piss poor stupid businessman, being taken advantage of. The last bit he talked about how The Rock has never faced anybody like him before. Let's just say he had no credibility there, and leave at that. It looked like some homeless bum talking tough to Superman. Had he not say any of that shoot stuff, and focus on building the match, it would have been much better. It wouldn't have fixed the last bit of him trying to look intimidating though. He can talk intensity, but he just doesn't look the part.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

chambillgame said:


> Punk's delivery was okay, as usual, but he sounded like a mark yet again, and the context of his promo was absolutely rotten, so much it made me pound my head. He, once again, buries the company he works in and his co-workers... ON AIR. Save that for your RF shoot or something, I don't need to hear that on RAW. He talks about how someone like Tyson Kidd isn't positioned in a better place despite being a "workhorse." You know who else is a workhorse? Hardcore Holly, and John Cena. The difference between the two is that John Cena generates revenue. I'm sure Scotty 2 Holly worked very hard too, let's make him world champion! Working hard doesn't mean SHIT. And nobody deserves anything in a business that the promoter decides who holds what championship. That's why Punk is a mark.
> 
> The shot he took at Hogan made him look like one of those backyard CZW wrestling marks that hate legends. Hogan had it easy? I bet Punk didn't know Hogan got his leg broken the first day he walked into this business. Hogan paid his dues. Punk put over TLC matches. TLC, as good as some of them were, are TRASH MATCHES. Jim Cornette said it best, back then they were selling matches where wrestlers looked like they hurt each other, but really didn't. Now wrestlers are hurting each other for real, but the matches are still not selling.
> 
> Punk said he wrestled rough matches on free television. Ha, that just shows he is a piss poor stupid businessman, being taken advantage of. The last bit he talked about how The Rock has never faced anybody like him before. Let's just say he had no credibility there, and leave at that. It looked like some homeless bum talking tough to Superman. Had he not say any of that shoot stuff, and focus on building the match, it would have been much better. It wouldn't have fixed the last bit of him trying to look intimidating though. He can talk intensity, but he just doesn't look the part.


Still real to you damn it?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Put a "pipe bomb" in the hands of anyone else in that company and it wouldn't work, like, at all. Delivery is everything, and Punk never fails. Could you imagine Kingston or Ryder in his position? Uh, no. Epic fail.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Was I the only one who felt underwhelmed and was just waiting for The Rock to come out after 10 minutes? Seriously, what was he going for, what was the basis he was trying to get over? First, he started off by telling the fans how guys like Cena are handed stuff on a silver platter because the fans cheer them. Than he mentioned how Brodus Clay and Tyson Kidd should be pushed. Than, he talked about how the fans don't matter. Than, he talked about his title reign and how he's better than Bruno Sammartino and Hulk Hogan. Than he went back to the fans again. 

It seems like he was rambling about nonsense instead of actually having a idea of what he was going to get across during the promo. He talking about 5 things in 15 minutes. And where was the "pipebomb?" All I saw was a guy out in the ring looking lost and confused about what he was trying to say. And I'm a big CM Punk fan and usually put him high on the totem pole as far as "mic skills" are concerned? But what the hell was that? 

And don't get me started on The Rock's "cookie puss" and telling Punk to strip naked. Um, ok.

*Shudders*


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Was I the only one who felt underwhelmed and was just waiting for The Rock to come out after 10 minutes? Seriously, what was he going for, what was the basis he was trying to get over? First, he started off by telling the fans how guys like Cena are handed stuff on a silver platter because the fans cheer them. Than he mentioned how Brodus Clay and Tyson Kidd should be pushed. Than, he talked about how the fans don't matter. Than, he talked about his title reign and how he's better than Bruno Sammartino and Hulk Hogan. Than he went back to the fans again.
> 
> It seems like he was rambling about nonsense instead of actually having a idea of what he was going to get across during the promo. He talking about 5 things in 15 minutes. And where was the "pipebomb?" All I saw was a guy out in the ring looking lost and confused about what he was trying to say. And I'm a big CM Punk fan and usually put him high on the totem pole as far as "mic skills" are concerned? But what the hell was that?
> 
> ...


I felt that way he was on fire but nearing the end he was grasping and that is when he started drifting to heel 101 insulting the crowd, he didn't really direct anything to the rock he was talking about the company as a whole and how disgusted he was with the fans/marks with their heroes ..basically stating nothing matters because of them..so he lied to become what he hates and turn on the people to make them all look like fools...in comes in the Rock (which everyone wanted to see ..the old school rock who uses his catch phrases..) which to be honest was refreshing as hell after punk was grasping alone out there...Punk pick his fire back up when he did the face to face with the rock...

it was good by both men but i think people have a fetish with this Truth/reality thing and they want The Rock to talk non scripted like CM PUNK


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

TheShield said:


> I really dont understand what the haters want to see in a promo.
> 
> The product is a watered down PG product full of scripted auto cue reading and lifeless feuds. Or you get a guy pointing out legit deep-rooted problems in the WWE in an amazing promo. It hard to disagree that it was amazing because if you look back over the last 8 years there is little if anything that has come close to it. The whole point is we want to see something that feels real, something with passion something with aggression and something that feels like it came from a previous era.
> 
> ...


they played different roles, the rock was trying to entertain people while punk was playing his character, they both got the job done,they both were fun to watch each of them with their unique style, and what amuse me the most they with just one promo made me forget about how punk was ryback's bitch for a few month

the rock got the people invested, punk mind fucked every single one of them, as i say different characters different styles but both entertaining


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I think people are also overlooking other things in the promo. Yes, Punk's quote of "boxing with God" was classic and will go down as another memorable quote for Punk and his career but rewind to his words in his rebuttal. Despite saying he would kick Rock's ass, he didn't have a problem or he didn't care that the Rock has a movie schedule or that he makes sporadic appearances as opposed to Cena making that ALWAYS the focal point of why he had a "beef" with Rock. That's another reason why that whole segment worked.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

FYI to all those people giving Punk credit for the "boxing with god" quote... why don't you give credit where credit is actually due, to the great Nas. Punk jacked the line from a Nas song.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

No shit it's from Nas. Xhibit. Various other rappers have used as well.

Doesn't matter where he got it from, it was how he delivered it.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Felpent said:


> Like I said in the stickied thread about the promo, Punk was just trying more heat on himself to make sure The Rock didn't get boo'd.


If that's true i'm surprise....The Rock has been boo'd before and he'll be booed again. When that happens he usually adjusts. It's funny for being one of the most over wrestlers of all time, his achilles heel is (making the right decision and) moving on to hollywood (which more or less has lead to fans TEMPORARILY turning on him in 2002 and 2003 - Mania X-7 and X-8 don't count as one was Austins home state and the other was the return of the Man that built mania in Toronto)

That said, Punks promo was great last night. Him and Rock had way more chemistry that Rock and Cena. I really wish Rock was heel sometimes tho. I'd love to see a corporate/hollywood Rock esque promo against a heel punk.


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

a lot of people fail at comprehending the english language. a lot of the gripes with the promo are explained in the promo if you listened well enough.
also, to the people complaining about punk taking shots at the fans...
it's the anti-people's champ vs the people's champ. why do you think the rock came in when he continually disrespected the people and not the company or its legends?


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Understanding punks promo.*

IT seems a lot of people do not understand punks promo. SO I am here to ask what you think it meant, and explain what I thought it meant.

For me, the whole promo was about loving your job. Punks promo, was about going into wrestling, because you love wrestling, not the cheer from the crowd. It is a condemnation of the reality era, of people wanting to be stars, for the sake of fame, rather than talent. 

OF course, I expect other people to have different views, so lets discuss.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Last night Punk did show he's no.1 guy that could hang with any other legend on Mic...it was promo and all rock have is jokes/comedy stuff. from now until then Rock need to be serious in his promo not insult jokes in his promo...as Punk said along the line of he don't give a rats with rock sing along or making fun of punk. 

Cena truly suck....fans will bitch when WWE going with Cena vs Rock II at WM.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

The Winning One™;12473206 said:


> No shit it's from Nas. Xhibit. Various other rappers have used as well.
> 
> Doesn't matter where he got it from, it was how he delivered it.


no shit it's from Nas? like white america even knows who this Nas person is.

punk was really good on the mic, but he did run out of stuff the say at the very end. the weak ending knocked it down to an A-. rock had mostly lame jokes and his usual schtick that he does deliver like always. his jokes weren't that good this time though.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Best part was clearly the Piper mention.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Eh, it was good, but it is something everyone knows already. If you sell t-shirts it doesn't matter how good you are on mic or in ring, you'll get screen time. Plus, the promo went down hill after the break. He seemed to have lost the fire he had pre-ads and just started talking crap to the crowd.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

apokalypse said:


> last night Cm PUNK shoot promo was great and what he said about current state of WWE and guys like Cena-Bryan-Tyson Kid-Little jimmy-Brodus Clay-Hulk Hogan..ect was spot on.
> 
> i like when Punk said "there is a glass ceiling and nobody is allowed to break it." which is damn true...nobody can pass Cena and everything have to stop for Cena. for 1 year now Bryan still hang around midcard and tag team instead on Main Event....they Pick Sheamus over Bryan and look at Smackdown right now, it require Cena-Punk over on smackdown.
> 
> ...


Yes it was good, but it also means that WWE know how restrictive their environment is, but just don't give 2 fucks.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Fanboi101 said:


> FYI to all those people giving Punk credit for the "boxing with god" quote... why don't you give credit where credit is actually due, to the great Nas. Punk jacked the line from a Nas song.


And Nas got it from James Weldon Johnson's sermons, "The Proigal Son" in 1927. CM Punk can't jack it from someone that didn't originate it.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

I thought it was a great promo.

Punk set himself up as the anti-people egoist versus The People's Champion in a very poignant way.

Feed me more.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Problem was is that it became a little face-ish at points, the crowd bashing had to be sprinkled in because otherwise it would have been 50% "All that bad stuff everyone complains about, I hate that to."

Very good promo though and Rock was good though, though wasn't as focused or given as long, still early days and this feud so far is looking GREAT.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

If was a great promo by Punk, but after a few minutes it just dragged and dragged and dragged.
I was just saying "yeah, we have heard this promo before, yada yada yada" Rock and Punk were great though. Great stuff, bust just dragged.

Also, Punk just said the same shit as he always did, you know, the rant on the company, shoot style promo. No problem, they're awesome, but they need to be VERY rare. The reason why it was so great in 2011 was because we hadn't seen on in a LONG time. Now he does it every so often, it gets redundant. They need to be rare. I have no problem with Punk being the anti authority figure, but just drop the shoot style promos, they get old REAL quick.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

A decent promo and showed the fans up to be the thick morons they are.

but look at the real truth, what he said about a few of the other wrestlers may well be true in some cases, except brodus who is just a useless fatman, Punk said the things he did because he was allowed say them, this might come as a shock to some muppets on here but wrestling is not real.
As for glass ceilings , punk should know since he was permitted to break it himself after his contract was ending the last time, hence the permission for his last so called pipe bomb.

Yes I enjoyed that too, and had some home truths, but remember no matter how great he is or thinks he is he will only say and do what is scripted within reason.
And all ye people thinking he is the savior are as deluded as the 7 year olds who believe the cena bullshit, its all part of this "wwe universe" stage show.

Enjoy wrestling for what it is, the suspension of belief, the entertainment factor etc, but that is all it is, no point going around looking for deeper meanings.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

The High King said:


> A decent promo and showed the fans up to be the thick morons they are.
> 
> but look at the real truth, what he said about a few of the other wrestlers may well be true in some cases, except brodus who is just a useless fatman, Punk said the things he did because he was allowed say them, this might come as a shock to some muppets on here but wrestling is not real.
> As for glass ceilings , punk should know since he was permitted to break it himself after his contract was ending the last time, hence the permission for his last so called pipe bomb.
> ...


Hey, could you show me where Punk said or implied fans are stupid and stuff?
Not denying he said it or anything, just having a blank, and I didn't see the whole thing, so i'm a little lost.

Could you possibly explain it to me?


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Hogan praise CM Punk...



> Hulk Hogan commented on CM Punk’s “Pipe Bomb” promo from Raw, writing, “I think CM PUNK has stepped up and proved he can hold his own with anybody in the ring and anybody on the mic,he’s on a roll. HH.”


i'm shock that Graham blasted punk for Bruno comment...it seems Hogan knows what's real or not.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

It was bizarre. He criticized casuals and smarks alike and yet made points again that appealed to smarks (like Daniel Bryan having a catch phrase schtick which I completely agree has gotten out of hand). It sort of fell apart from a realistic point of view however because like someone else mentioned, Triple H basically destroyed Punk's delusional world. At the end of the day, Phil works for WWE and from my point of view is a one hit wonder. What more can you do after delivering a shoot such as that on live TV? Shoot some more? Then what? 

For me it ends up like "Let's just get back to the Dolph/A.J. storyline..." because the business isn't going to change because CM Punk or smarks want WWE to resemble the indies. It's a different animal. It's big stages, bright lights, celebrities, huge arenas, PPV, licensed music, licensed WWE gear...etc. It's an entertainment business. What more needs to be said via a CM Punk shoot? It's repetitive and monotonous. Rock can't be Rock against CM Punk...in fact no one can be anyone against Pipe Bomb Punk because he strips down the character and the performer simultaneously...it ends up being awkward. 

I think WWE are meeting the smark world more half-way then they have in past years lately, so who's to say we're not getting somewhere now?
For instance D-Bry's gimmick is played out as hell, but we still get D-Bry matches on a regular basis, and we've gotten one on one classics. 
Or we're finally seeing Dolph get featured with his MITB case (oh god Cena's MITB face just popped in my head...)
Cena is slightly less Barney. I think he's Power Rangers now. Still a kid's show, but just out of toddler range...
This post has rambled on, but that's how my brain is now, fuzzzzzed up.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> It was bizarre. He criticized casuals and smarks alike and yet made points again that appealed to smarks (like Daniel Bryan having a catch phrase schtick which I completely agree has gotten out of hand). It sort of fell apart from a realistic point of view however because like someone else mentioned, Triple H basically destroyed Punk's delusional world. At the end of the day, Phil works for WWE and from my point of view is a one hit wonder. What more can you do after delivering a shoot such as that on live TV? Shoot some more? Then what?
> 
> For me it ends up like "Let's just get back to the Dolph/A.J. storyline..." because the business isn't going to change because CM Punk or smarks want WWE to resemble the indies. It's a different animal. It's big stages, bright lights, celebrities, huge arenas, PPV, licensed music, licensed WWE gear...etc. It's an entertainment business. What more needs to be said via a CM Punk shoot? It's repetitive and monotonous. Rock can't be Rock against CM Punk...in fact no one can be anyone against Pipe Bomb Punk because he strips down the character and the performer simultaneously...it ends up being awkward.
> 
> ...


Fcking Bingo.

And remember when Punk marks were saying how he "owned" Triple H just because he kept making these lame ass Stephanie references while Trips seriously kept picking apart the extremely flawed indy-centric philosophies that Punk was championing for and had him resorting to name calling because of how bad Trips ripped him apart?

And now how they are praising last night's promo because of his strictly serious delivery, albeit championing flawed causes, compared to Rock's name calling antics like Punk himself did a year ago against The Game.

These are the same kind of fanboys that would blame his opponents when he fcks up a manuevers after manueuvers, which Punk only had like thousands of them.


----------



## cletus318 (Nov 20, 2012)

PacoAwesome said:


> And Nas got it from James Weldon Johnson's sermons, "The Proigal Son" in 1927. CM Punk can't jack it from someone that didn't originate it.


And truth be told, it probably precedes that sermon too. That being said, both Punk and Rock did their jobs, which was to sell the match without the silly game of trying to one-up each other that characterized the Rock-Cena feud and worked to diminish both men. Yes, you can pick apart Rock's overreliance on sophomoric humor that sometimes falls flat or criticize Punk's dependence on insider references that get the IWC's panties wet but really doesn't move the needle among the casual fans, but what can't be denied was the moment, the intensity and the electricity. People will prefer one over the other, but the fact that people have passionate opinions about it is proof that the goal of the exchange was accomplished.


----------



## _matty_ (Apr 25, 2012)

jcmmnx said:


> Punk admited he said those things to play up his rebel character to get pouplar and make money. Do you people honestly not understand that he was explaining to you his voice of the voiceless crap was just a ploy to make him money, and his way of breaking the glass ceiling. Punk's character told you people he worked you to get over and make money and you're still being worked after he told you it was a work this is priceless.


this. it's brilliant and on top of this being crazy good, the rock still nailed it with a face promo so all in and it was a killer 15-20 piece of raw and maybe wrestling history.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> It was bizarre. He criticized casuals and smarks alike and yet made points again that appealed to smarks (like Daniel Bryan having a catch phrase schtick which I completely agree has gotten out of hand). It sort of fell apart from a realistic point of view however because like someone else mentioned, Triple H basically destroyed Punk's delusional world. At the end of the day, Phil works for WWE and from my point of view is a one hit wonder. What more can you do after delivering a shoot such as that on live TV? Shoot some more? Then what?
> 
> For me it ends up like "Let's just get back to the Dolph/A.J. storyline..." because the business isn't going to change because CM Punk or smarks want WWE to resemble the indies. It's a different animal. It's big stages, bright lights, celebrities, huge arenas, PPV, licensed music, licensed WWE gear...etc. It's an entertainment business. What more needs to be said via a CM Punk shoot? It's repetitive and monotonous. Rock can't be Rock against CM Punk...in fact no one can be anyone against Pipe Bomb Punk because he strips down the character and the performer simultaneously...it ends up being awkward.
> 
> ...


Spot on. Punk's pipebomb is basically stripping down his opponent's character and his own for that matter. He's a great promo no doubt but I never liked this smarky shoot content. it shows desperation to go beyond the kayfabe land to get over because he is not good enough within the realms of it. This "truth" he talks about basically handicaps other lower card performers on the mic who are not allowed to use it and leaves the audience confused often. Can you imagine what it would look like if someone like Vince decides to go all pipebomb on live tv about Punk's lack of ability to draw despite being handed the ball? This is not what the casual fans pay for, do they? 

And the IWC falls for it every time. SMH.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Shawn Morrison said:


> I enjoyed it cause it was something fresh for Punk, but by the end of it i just thought the repeated shots at the crowd and the whole idea of the shoot was bad. It was shooting for the sake of shooting, he had no real reason to shoot. He said he doesn't want to appeal to the crowd but never really gave a reason why, he just basically explained how WWE works and complained about it, but never really explained how there is anything wrong with it. Basically, he just did what the IWC does everyday, shoot for no reason, and that appeals to the majority of IWC but IMO it wasn't that good. His shoot promo in 2011 actually had some base. Back then it was something fresh and completely out of the blue, and it was the perfect time for Punk to shoot about something like that, he had real reasons to complain and he basically brought out why he was so annoyed and leaving WWE. Now why is he complaining? Just to complain and get some attention.
> 
> What they should do, is get some fresh material for this Rock/Punk feud or it won't work. You can't just make every top feud a shooting massacre, there needs to be a STORYLINE. This is why Rock vs Cena failed, pointless shooting every week and no storyline. As someone else mentioned, has WWE lost the art of pro wrestling? It's like they've forgotten how to freshen things up and be creative, throwing in shoots to make it look intense is a cheap act. Specially cause it just doesn't deliver, you can see that the guys in the ring are acting to hard to make it look intense when they have no real material to go with it (IMO that was the case with Punk/Rock).
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, i enjoyed it, but i'm just not liking the idea of the pointless shooting.


agree with this

I was watching it thinking "what is the point of all this?" - I know it's a heel shoot promo and he slagged off the fans so the Rock could come out and suck up to them but it just dragged on for ages and even though he was working people it still seemed pointless considering he is talking about glass ceilings when he has been champ for over a year so he just came across as a whiney bitch - especially when the Rock came out and the difference in star power was there for all to see


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I think many fail to see the point of the shoot.

WWE has always has comedy, that's fine, no one's saying comedy and wrestling can't work. It's when you become so saturated in comedy and you lose the creative and entertaining aspect of wrestling. Seeing a guy journy it out to the top.

Daniel Bryan isn't being treated like he should. He's far more talented than just saying YES and NO! He made his bones all over the word wrestling 6 star matches, comes into the WWE and is not given one SHRED of that credibility. Are we forgetting that the first year he came in, he was being booked as a guy that couldn't make it?

That's setting your company up to fail. You keep treating future guys like that, you won't have anything to fall back on at some point. HHH, Undertaker, edge, HBK. they're all gone. It's time they started going through with making the next stars. So far all they've done is book Cena like a god no one can ever lose to, NOT EVEN THE MONEY IN THE BANK HOLDER!

The truth is this: If you never act like any of the new guys could ever BEAT the stars, they never WILL be true stars. Not in the same vein as the real main eventer legends were. Rock, Lesner, HHH, ect should be trying to pass the torch TO them! bot keep their own lit just for the sake of nostalgia. No one's going to think less of the Rock if he loses to Punk, Bryan, Ect in a hard-fought match. These youg guys NEED that noth in their belt, the same way Rock and Austin got it.

But WWE just wants the instant-gratification the past brings, when they don't seem to be doing what made the past work.

and the fans will never now that. They are too young to know any better about what WWE CAN be! They will never see anything as great as Austin's run in their lifetime because WWE isn't trying to make anyone look half as good except people who really aren't being made that popular for that same purpose.

It's a scary situation when you have the hottest angles in years come along like the Nexus and Cena vs. Rock and you decide to barely do anything thought provoking with them because you have to stay on the kids' level instead of actually treating said kid like they can enjoy something that might be out of the norm and challenge them to think. The WWE is spoon feeding them milk when they could be feeding them meat and potatoes, but they have made them think it's okay to clap for everything they drum up, like puppets. Pure PUPPETS! 

It was said in a heelish tone, but it was exactly right and there was truth to that.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Beatles123 said:


> I think many fail to see the point of the shoot.
> 
> WWE has always has comedy, that's fine, no one's saying comedy and wrestling can't work. It's when you become so saturated in comedy and you lose the creative and entertaining aspect of wrestling. Seeing a guy journy it out to the top.
> 
> ...


you've answered your own point there

the target audience is now women and kids and they like supercena and aren't interested in anything else - they don't want 5 star matches but just to SEE cena in the flesh 

that's why the product has been watered down and why it won't change anytime soon and why the WWE needs to bring back the legends to get a ratings boost every now and again as the current roster aren't up to it with how the product is now produced


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Stadhart said:


> you've answered your own point there
> 
> the target audience is now women and kids and they like supercena and aren't interested in anything else - they don't want 5 star matches but just to SEE cena in the flesh
> 
> that's why the product has been watered down and why it won't change anytime soon and why the WWE needs to bring back the legends to get a ratings boost every now and again as the current roster aren't up to it with how the product is now produced


What you said is part of the problem.

The kids don't care because WWE hasn't MADE them care. They care about Cena because they have built Cena into a legitimate star, and they are doing the same with Ryback,

Imagine the heel heat punk would have had by now if all of the big defenses he had were clean. Nobody believes punk is a threat to Cena or Rock because he hasn't been put in that position. If you give kids reason to care, they will.

They need to be concentrating on getting to a point where they don't NEED to bring in old stars. Make the kids care about who they have while who they have are young, then you can get more years out of that success.


----------



## Sam Knight (Oct 22, 2012)

Felpent said:


> Punk was just trying more heat on himself to make sure The Rock didn't get boo'd.


:ti


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Beatles123 said:


> What you said is part of the problem.
> 
> The kids don't care because WWE hasn't MADE them care. They care about Cena because they have built Cena into a legitimate star, and they are doing the same with Ryback,
> 
> ...


I agree but the target audience is too young now - it is 4-8 year olds from the looks of things with their families and they want the goofy catchphrases or stupid dancing in the ring (Punk cracked me up with that ugly children remark) and I think it is basically impossible for the WWE to build anyone credible up anymore 

They have shot themselves in the foot over the last few years by chasing a quick family buck and now they are stuck as the older audience is moving to ufc and is embarrased to watch wrestling and I can't see that changing

I know this is the RAW board but TNA is trying to appeal to an older audience and is better for it but obviously doesn't have the exposure and imo the brand name is still toxic amongst most wrestling fans so it will never get anywhere


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

I dont get it, when people dont realise, how much has changed over the last one-two years. 
the quality of matches has become better, the change of the generations is almost completely done,
we have more and more wrestlers from europe and non-usa-canada states in the wwe. 
the wrestling-knowledge of the casuals is also getting better, otherwise people like d-bryan, cm punk, dolph ziggler, antonio cesaro etc. wouldnt get that much of the spotligh, as they have.

and i think that Punks unrelenting way of promoting the "spirit of real wrestlers" is connecting with the casuals also.
and i think that his way of talking about it,is a very good alegory about the lost of the meaning of the "american dream".
once the american dream was about freedom and achieving his own dreams. and today the american dream seems to be about greed and just becoming popular or a star, not necessarily filled with substance.
and the way he is promoting "the meaning of being a wrestler", is something that is not only needed, but is also something that he should be praised for and we all should be thankful for it. 

amen ;-)

and also the targeted audience has changed, it is not only just about satisfying the kids, it is becoming more mature, and one of the reasons for that is CM Punk


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I hope Daniel bryan turns heel on Kane using this promo.. I am sick of team hell no and their stupid YES NO arguments.


----------



## LRG (Dec 26, 2012)

Lol. Punk fans are just as worse as Cena fans. That promo was nothing more than lackluster. But seeing as how when Punk mentions anything remotely close to "exposing" the company. It obviously turns into the best promo of all time...


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Incredibly boring.

He made good points but anyone can say it. SO DULL. Was about to fall asleep. He was very good when rock came out though.

When he said that rock had to step etc that was very good and the god line was impressive.

He cant talk to the crowd. Hes however, very good with people.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Chris Jericho is GOAT...his respond to Billy Graham.


> @IAmJericho
> Dear Superstar Billy Graham, Shut the hell up and stop being such a mark. Your Pal, Chris Jericho


it seems people over 90% considered it was great promo accept for 10% or less of hater.

they need to split up Bryan and Kane straight after the rumble but for now they could planting seed because of comment from Punk said about Bryan.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

SimbaTGO said:


> I dont get it, when people dont realise, how much has changed over the last one-two years.
> the quality of matches has become better, the change of the generations is almost completely done,
> we have more and more wrestlers from europe and non-usa-canada states in the wwe.
> the wrestling-knowledge of the casuals is also getting better, otherwise people like d-bryan, cm punk, dolph ziggler, antonio cesaro etc. wouldnt get that much of the spotligh, as they have.
> ...


Repped.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Something I posted in the Raw discussion thread. That pipe bomb fizzled IMO.*


> *Honestly, the only good part of Raw was the Punk/Rock mic battle. I'd say Cena/Ziggler was pretty good but they ruined it with that bad ending, great match nontheless.
> 
> On another subject, I'm struggling to find why anyone thought Punk's promo before The Rock got out there was good. Seriously. I mean, I guess he was telling the truth (breaking kayfabe) and you could see the conviction on his face, but it was extremely long-winded and all over the place. At one time it looked like he forgot what he was going to say next and just re-phrased a line he said a couple of minutes ago. It got boring a couple of moments before the commercial break started. And a lot of it was cheap heat. Yeah, he's a heel... I get it. He did some good heel work but there was far too much shots at the crowd. Maybe it was all to associate the people with the People's Champ, so I guess it works out in the end. But man, was that boring. He kind of killed the live crowd, IMO. Plus, where the hell did Heyman go? I'm sure we all want some Heyman/Rock mic work. Right? *


*Honestly, he really didn't do anything worthwhile in that entire segment until The Rock came out. That's where he shined. I'll let you praise him for that, but the "pipebomb" beforehand wasn't awful, it wasn't bad, but it damn sure wasn't good.*


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Understanding punks promo.*



silverspirit2001 said:


> IT seems a lot of people do not understand punks promo


Yes,because Punk's promos are straight up Nietzschian philosophy with a dash of Marx.Us plebs are too dumb to grasp it.  You Punk marks are like Juggalos


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

That was a hell of a promo, rewatched it a couple times and its great. #BITW


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

*CM Punk*

the past RAW CM punk pipebomb was awesome
he mentioned about how little jimmy and other shitick are placed above guys like tyson kidd and daniel bryan

but what if?? what if punk was not allowed to shoot like he is now?
will he be able to give just as awesome promos?


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk*

He has promos where he doesn't mention wrestlers being shitted on.


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk*

You mean kayfabe promos. i would like punk to see him cutting kayfabe promos. i'm tired of his shoots


----------



## TheShield (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk*

1. This is going to get closed because there is already a lot of posts about this.

2. CM Punk has been in the WWE for around 8 years. People need to realise he is currently playing a character with a gimmick. And in the past he has played many different character with different gimmicks.

SES Punk
Nexus Punk
ECW Punk

Use youtube read up on him and you will find a shit ton of promos that dont involve been a 'disgruntled champion' who name drops.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk*

He would always cut a awesome promo, it's just his pipebombs make him a lot more interesting. You never know what he's going to say.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk*

"Pipebomb" Ugh..


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> He would always cut a awesome promo, it's just his pipebombs make him a lot more interesting. You never know what he's going to say.


Yeah, he's telling a story that the fans care about. Its like TNA storylines referring to Jeff Hardy and RVD's legal problems. They realize that's what fans care about, so use it. Same with Lawler's heart attack. Ppl cared about it, he wrestled Punk that same night, so talk about it. Here we are in the IWC talking about gimmicks and what it takes to be popular, so by doing this Punk's promos are relevant. Being original is hard, and he's found a way to be original.

I don't wanna be a cynic about ppl on this site, but the critics that I really don't get are the ones who criticize Cena or Punk as stale; if they're stale, then everyone else on the roster is dead. They're playing their characters perfectly, and ppl love them for it. If a guy's monotone or never says anything meaningful, knock them. But to say Punk doesn't cut a good promo? Compared to who? Rock and Austin? It reminds me of the people who would knock HHH, saying he never said anything interesting. Triple H the heel is one of the most important characters of my childhood. The cheating, the scheming, taking over, forming factions and exploiting them. If HHH can't cut a promo or tell a story, then what the hell has WWE been doing for the last 13 yrs? Very little is left without HHH. One day, I think we'll say the same about Punk, that 80 percent of the good promos, 80 percent of the stuff that actually surprised and entertained us, was Punk on the mic and Punk figuring out new ways to screw his opponents. Punk is the only original character in a long time, and he was delivering great promos before he was all about worked shoots.

I can understand knocking wrestling as being predictable and unrealistic, but be objective and hold guys to the same standards. Clearly Punk is unpredictable, relevant, and entertaining. Are we missing the days of heel Orton and heel Edge? What the hell were they doing? I like both of them, but give me a break, Punk is telling a story and doing things we haven't seen before.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk*

Most of the promos that Punk does are kayfabe promos. In fact, even the latest pipebomb worked perfectly within kayfabe, as well as outside it (unlike the shoot 2011). I think he does really well with all of his promos since he reaches a level of sincerity that most can never even approach. It does give some extra edge when he does a pipebomb that goes on both sides of the kayfabe wall though.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk*

As long as he never tries to be funny.


----------



## Zuperman (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> He would always cut a awesome promo, it's just his pipebombs make him a lot more interesting. You never know what he's going to say.


This.

The main reason why CM Punk is where he is today in the WWE is manly because of his passion. When you hear him say "I'm the best in the world", you truly believe that because he strives on being the best. This is what separates Punk from the rest of the pack.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk*

Punk's promo on RAW was great for the first 3 minutes then went down hill fast. He's trying *way* too hard to get heat from the fans with generic stuff like "You guys are losers and will always be losers", and then repeats it for another 5 minutes. It was much worse on Smackdown. And this is coming from myself, a guy that stopped watching wrestling for 7 years and only started re-watching it after seeing the Summer of Punk promo's.

The WWE has got to come to terms with the fact that with someone like Punk, there will always be a large audience that cheers for him no matter what - it seems like they are upset that Cena still gets boo'ed in their match ups. The thing is though, the reason Cena gets boo'ed has nothing to do with Punk lol. 

That being said, Punk needs more of a heel moveset in my opinion. Right now, he's wrestling the same type of style that he did as a face, and how you behave in the ring as a heel is just as important.... use those foreign objects, get a low blow in... anything.


----------



## Zuperman (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk*



Rick_James said:


> Punk's promo on RAW was great for the first 3 minutes then went down hill fast. He's trying *way* too hard to get heat from the fans with generic stuff like "You guys are losers and will always be losers", and then repeats it for another 5 minutes. It was much worse on Smackdown. And this is coming from myself, a guy that stopped watching wrestling for 7 years and only started re-watching it after seeing the Summer of Punk promo's.
> 
> The WWE has got to come to terms with the fact that with someone like Punk, there will always be a large audience that cheers for him no matter what - it seems like they are upset that Cena still gets boo'ed in their match ups. The thing is though, the reason Cena gets boo'ed has nothing to do with Punk lol.
> 
> That being said, Punk needs more of a heel moveset in my opinion. Right now, he's wrestling the same type of style that he did as a face, and how you behave in the ring as a heel is just as important.... use those foreign objects, get a low blow in... anything.


Brilliant BRILLIANT POST!


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk*



Rick_James said:


> Punk's promo on RAW was great for the first 3 minutes then went down hill fast. He's trying *way* too hard to get heat from the fans with generic stuff like "You guys are losers and will always be losers", and then repeats it for another 5 minutes. It was much worse on Smackdown. And this is coming from myself, a guy that stopped watching wrestling for 7 years and only started re-watching it after seeing the Summer of Punk promo's.
> 
> The WWE has got to come to terms with the fact that with someone like Punk, there will always be a large audience that cheers for him no matter what - it seems like they are upset that Cena still gets boo'ed in their match ups. The thing is though, the reason Cena gets boo'ed has nothing to do with Punk lol.
> 
> That being said, Punk needs more of a heel moveset in my opinion. Right now, he's wrestling the same type of style that he did as a face, and how you behave in the ring as a heel is just as important.... use those foreign objects, get a low blow in... anything.


Nice post. Punk spends way to much time bashing the fans.. His promo on RAW was over 10 minutes taking shots at the fans, i mean, geez, he's already over enough as a heel.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk*



Zuperman said:


> Brilliant BRILLIANT POST!


Thanks, IMO, they really need to give Punk some sort of psychological edge on the Rock to make this a great feud. The thing with the Rock is, it's hard to actually make fun of the guy... because well, he's the Rock and he's a movie star... the whole "he's never around" route isn't the best way to go. Honestly, not sure if the Rock's dad is still alive, but having Punk give his dad the GTS or something along those lines would make things heated *really* fast. From there, make it so Punk's taunting the Rock but the Rock can't quite ever get to him until the Rumble.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk*

I'm sick of CM Punk. I'm sick of the shoot. I just don't like him. In the SES, he was great, he was awesome and incredible but the Punk we got now is just bad. It's not his fault,it's the booking fault but when I see him, I just don't react. He get a ONE YEAR TITLE but I'm unable to say all the great things he has done in one year. CM Punk should be a face. He was great in the SES, perfect for this role but right now, well .... he isn't muscular enough


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk*

CM Punk promos are awesome he speaks the truth


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> CM Punk promos are awesome he speaks the truth


A truth that isn't actually interesting or important.

Like for example when he mentioned about people who work their ass off and are not given the run they deserve. Someone like Tyson Kidd.

People on here think "omg he said Kidd should get a push as he works hard!!" How does saying that = great promo?

I am a fan of Kidd but let's be honest he is mid-card at best. He has been given chances in the past and didn't take advantage of it. People were just not interested in him. Everyone on the list Punk mentioned is the same. They just couldn't cut it and people were not interested. To try and imply that WWE held them back or something is wrong. Can you imagine WWE letting guys like Kidd/Cobana/Ryder being anywhere near the main event right now? It would be awful.

Truth does not = good. He has not said anything original. Like the boxing with god comment. That was a rip off from a Nas song. Copying other peoples material does not = good.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk*



Falkono said:


> A truth that isn't actually interesting or important.
> 
> Like for example when he mentioned about people who work their ass off and are not given the run they deserve. Someone like Tyson Kidd.


Well, Ryder could have been a one of the most popular midcard ever. People were chanting " We Want Ryder " during a speech of The Rock but what I hate about those shoot promos is that sometimes, there are just bad. When Punk was talking about Brodus Clay, he just ruined the gimmick of Brodus Clay. That's what I hate about the shoot, sometimes, they said sometimes that we totally don't care or who aren't what the real product wanna give us


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk*



Falkono said:


> A truth that isn't actually interesting or important.
> 
> Like for example when he mentioned about people who work their ass off and are not given the run they deserve. Someone like Tyson Kidd.
> 
> ...


Punk's a heel. The purpose of his rant wasn't to compliment those who weren't succeeding, it was to insult the fans for not knowing what they're watching. It wasn't to tell the truth, whether his character even believes it or not, it was to insult. By explaining that the popularity contest is a joke, he insulted an ACTOR like the Rock, and the fans who love him. Then the Rock's music hits and people cheer.

That's the story. It does't mean Punk got the Rock his pop, cuz Rock did that by himself, but it told a story: Punk is an asshole, hates the people, People's Champ comes out, people cheer. That was Punk's promo. He's not telling you to like Tyson Kidd, in fact after mentioning Kidd he immediately laughed at the audience saying "See! You'll believe anything!" (paraphrasing)



Rick_James said:


> Thanks, IMO, they really need to give Punk some sort of psychological edge on the Rock to make this a great feud. The thing with the Rock is, it's hard to actually make fun of the guy... because well, he's the Rock and he's a movie star... the whole "he's never around" route isn't the best way to go. Honestly, not sure if the Rock's dad is still alive, but having Punk give his dad the GTS or something along those lines would make things heated *really* fast. From there, make it so Punk's taunting the Rock but the Rock can't quite ever get to him until the Rumble.


That's a great idea. I'd have Rock's dad come out for some Hall of Fame-related announcement (Rocky Johnson's in the Hall), and then have Punk just come out and insult him, say he never belonged in the HOF and it shows the HOF's low standards (maybe _that's_ off limits), or say he only got in cuz of his son. By doing that, he truly insults the legacy of the WWE.

If nothing else, have the Shield attack the Rock. Either way, this does need some psychological edge. It can't just be Icon vs. Icon, promos for the sake of it and a "Rock Concert." This Rock Concert better have a surprise. Punk's a heel, this is a feud. Every Icon/Icon match should have a greater purpose than what Rock/Cena had, let alone this one, where its Punk's job to be a despicable piece of shit.


----------

